# Actioncam kaufen - welche könnt ihr empfehlen?



## Michi31E (19. Juli 2017)

*Actioncam kaufen - welche könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Hallo Leute,

ich plane derzeit, mir eine Actioncam für mein Auto zu kaufen. Mir geht es hierbei vor allem um Qualität und gute Aufnahmen. Kann mir hier jemand Empfehlungen aussprechen?

Meine Vorstellungen:

- möglichst lange Akkudauer (mind. 6 Stunden)
- sehr gute Aufnahmen (keine verschwommenen Bilder - Kennzeichen sollte man gut erkennen)
- Preis bis 250€

Mein Plan ist außerdem, vorne und hinten eine Cam anzubringen, sodass man immer eine Beweissicherung bei etwaigen Auffahrunfällen machen kann.

Grüße
Michi


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juli 2017)

Da ist eine Dashcam besser. Müßte mal nachsehen wie das Modell von meinem Vater heißt. Der hat ein Kamerasystem für vorn und hinten.


----------



## Michi31E (19. Juli 2017)

Ja, danke. Schau bitte mal nach.


----------



## Michi31E (21. Juli 2017)

Wolltest du nicht nachsehen?


----------



## Rabowke (21. Juli 2017)

Was genau hast du damit vor?

Die Nutzung einer Dashcam ist in Deutschland umstritten und wird auch nur selten bei Verfahren zugelassen.

Ich hab mich auch mal damit beschäftigt, weil man Fahrzeug warum auch immer auf einige Idioten einen merkwürdigen Eindruck zu hinterlassen scheint. Hier gibt es eine ganz gute Zusammenfassung der Autobild: Dashcams im Stra

Vor allem das beliebte "bei YT hochladen" ist mehr als fragwürdig und der Punkt bzgl. nur anlassbezogen aktiviert ist auch schwierig, denn meistens entstehen Unfälle ja plötzlich und ohne Ankündigung. Was wiederum erlaubt wäre, wenn dich jemand drängelt, du die Dashcam aktivierst, das aufzeichnest, den Fahrer überholen lässt, und dann wieder deaktivierst. 

Das wäre juristisch ohne Beanstandung.

Aber das sind mMn Sonderfälle.


----------



## Michi31E (21. Juli 2017)

Ich bin mir dessen bewusst, dass die Nutzung rechtlich noch nicht wasserdicht ist. Jedoch sprechen sich schon einige Gerichte eindeutig für die Nutzung aus - zumindest wenn es um die Beweissicherung geht.  Siehe auch dein Link.

Videos auf YouTube hochzuladen liegt mir fern.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juli 2017)

Sorry ist untergegangen. Mein Vater hat das Modell:

https://www.amazon.de/Blackvue-DR65...=1500621081&sr=8-4&keywords=Dashcam+2+Kameras

Mein Vater hat die sogar mit dem Bordnetz verbunden und geschaltet. D.h. wenn der Wagen in der Garage steht wird die Kamera vom Bordnetz getrennt. Ansonsten greift der Parkmodus (auf öffentlichem Gelände).


----------



## Michi31E (21. Juli 2017)

Danke erstmal. Die Kamera sieht vielversprechend aus! Die Installation scheint ja wirklich nicht so einfach zu sein, lt. YouTube Video.

Allerdings gibt es ja mittlerweile auch viele Werkstätten, die nen Einbauservice anbieten! 


EDIT: Okay, die Kamera ist doch nicht so toll, wenn man sich mal den Blickwinkel anschaut.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juli 2017)

Das täuscht. Die Abdeckung ist in der Tat sehr hoch. Was diese natürlich nicht erfassen kann ist, wenn der Typ genau 90 Grad von der Seite her kommt.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2017)

Sorry, aber wie überängstlich, fast paranoid muss man sein, dass man offenbar damit rechnet, nen nicht verschuldeten Unfall oder so was zu haben UND davon auszugehen, dass man das nicht beweisen kann und der Unfallgegner lügt und man deswegen extra Geld ausgibt, um seine Umgebung zu überwachen...?  ^^  Das würde mich echt interessieren...


Ganz nebenbei: ist fast allen Fällen ist der, der auffährt, sowieso Schuld. Selbst wenn jemand vor Dir unerwartet bremst, müsstest du halt vorher mehr Abstand halten. Da nutzt das Video auch nix. Nur in extrem wenigen Fällen bekommt der Vordermann eine (Mit)Schuld, und so oder so: man ist doch versichert, außer man fährt wie ein Irrer... ^^


----------



## Rabowke (21. Juli 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wie überängstlich, fast paranoid muss man sein, dass man offenbar damit rechnet, nen nicht verschuldeten Unfall oder so was zu haben UND davon auszugehen, dass man das nicht beweisen kann und der Unfallgegner lügt und man deswegen extra Geld ausgibt, um seine Umgebung zu überwachen...?  ^^  Das würde mich echt interessieren...


... das gibt es wirklich. Drängeln? Einen Schneiden? Du hälst genügend Sicherheitsabstand zum Vordermann und das nutzt jemand aus und zieht rein [...].

Gerade der Berliner Straßenverkehr ist voll mit solchen Situationen und für Berufspendler sicherlich nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... das gibt es wirklich. Drängeln? Einen Schneiden? Du hälst genügend Sicherheitsabstand zum Vordermann und das nutzt jemand aus und zieht rein [...].
> 
> Gerade der Berliner Straßenverkehr ist voll mit solchen Situationen und für Berufspendler sicherlich nicht verkehrt.


 Ich wohne in Köln, ich weiß, wie das bei dichtem Verkehr ist. Und wenn einer "reinzieht" ist die Chance extrem groß, dass das Unfallbild komplett gegen ein normales Auffahren spricht. zudem sind das dann eh keine großen Sachen, es ist ja nicht so, dass einer reinzieht und du mit mehr als 10-20km/h Unterschied reinrauschst (und wenn doch, warst du eh viel zu schnell  ). ausnahmen sind so was wie Autobahn, 150-160 km/h, einer zieht mit nur 100 km/h KURZ vor Dir nach links - aber das sind EXTREME Ausnahmen. 

Und bei Drängeln frag ich mich, wo das Problem ist. Wenn Dir einer durch Drängeln auffährt, wo soll da bitte das Beweisproblem sein, dass nicht DU als Vordermann schuld warst?


Deswegen aber dauernd alle Leute und Autos filmen, überhaupt Geld für ne Cam ausgeben, nur weil es VIELLEICHT mal ein Problem gibt? Bullshit. Ich weiß zwar, dass DU damit kein Schindluder betreiben würdest, aber wenn man es allgemein duldet wird die Zahl an Leuten, die "lustige" Videos hochladen oder auch aus Ärger andere denunzieren einfach zu hoch.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Juli 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich wohne in Köln, ich weiß, wie das bei dichtem Verkehr ist. Und wenn einer "reinzieht" ist die Chance extrem groß, dass das Unfallbild komplett gegen ein normales Auffahren spricht. zudem sind das dann eh keine großen Sachen, es ist ja nicht so, dass einer reinzieht und du mit mehr als 10-20km/h Unterschied reinrauschst (und wenn doch, warst du eh viel zu schnell  ). ausnahmen sind so was wie Autobahn, 150-160 km/h, einer zieht mit nur 100 km/h KURZ vor Dir nach links - aber das sind EXTREME Ausnahmen.


Abstandsblitzer? Abstandsmessung? 

Bei der Berliner Polizei gibt es ein Mantra: wenn du jemanden auffährst, hast du den Sicherheitsabstand nicht eingehalten ... das musste ich "zum Glück" selbst erfahren. Ich musste bremsen weil jemand auf meine Spur zog, ich kam rechtzeitig zum stehen. Der hinter mir fuhr auf mich rauf und meinte zu den Polizisten, ich hätte ohne Grund eine Vollbremsung hingelegt. Was Unsinn war, erstens keine Reifenabdrücke und zweitens gingen meine Blinker nicht an, der Warnblinker schaltet sich nämlich bei einer Gefahrenbremsung automatisch ein.

Polizei: wenn man nicht rechtzeitig anhalten kann, hat man einen zu geringen Abstand und hat Schuld. Punkt. In diesem Fall mein Glück.

Sowas kann man mit einer Dashcam umgehen ... z.B. bei Leuten, die bei einer Ampel in die Eisen steigen etc. obwohl es keinen Grund gibt, oder die Ampel gerade erst auf gelb geschalten hat [...].



> Und bei Drängeln frag ich mich, wo das Problem ist. Wenn Dir einer durch Drängeln auffährt, wo soll da bitte das Beweisproblem sein, dass nicht DU als Vordermann schuld warst?


... der hiner dir könnte behaupten, du hast ohne erkennbaren Grund gebremst, das berühmte Ausbremsen, und das ist eben nicht statthaft.



> Deswegen aber dauernd alle Leute und Autos filmen, überhaupt Geld für ne Cam ausgeben, nur weil es VIELLEICHT mal ein Problem gibt? Bullshit. Ich weiß zwar, dass DU damit kein Schindluder betreiben würdest, aber wenn man es allgemein duldet wird die Zahl an Leuten, die "lustige" Videos hochladen oder auch aus Ärger andere denunzieren einfach zu hoch.


... ich mag Dashcams auch nicht.

Ein Radfahrer in Berlin war mal der Meinung gegen mich und mein Auto spucken zu müssen, hat zum Glück nur das Auto getroffen. Ich bin hinterher und hab ihn zur Rede gestellt, vllt. etwas unsanft und ruppig. Er wollte mich anzeigen, er hat ja eine Dashcam als Radfahrer!!11eins. 

Ich hab ihm meine Visitenkarte in die Hand gedrückt und meinte: machen Sie. Viel Erfolg, vor allem mit der Dashcam.

Kam bis heute nichts.

D.h. ich sehe durchaus Potenzial, aber nicht in der Form, wie die technische Lösung heute funktioniert. Wobei es schon Fahrzeuge ab Werk mit einer Videoüberwachung gibt, du kommst an die Videos nicht ran, die Videos werden immer überschrieben und lediglich im Zuge eines Unfalls werden die Sekunden davor und danach 'exportiert'.

IMO war das ein Ford?


----------



## Michi31E (21. Juli 2017)

*Mal davon abgesehen: *Schon mal was von Unfallflucht (auch Fahrerflucht gen.) gehört? Mit einer Dashcam kann man sicher sein, das Kennzeichen zu haben. 
*
Ein weiteres Argument: *Schon mal im Parkhaus gestanden und hinterher über eine Delle geärgert? Auch hier bietet sich eine Dashcam zur Beweissicherung an.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Abstandsblitzer? Abstandsmessung?


 was meinst du damit? ^^ 



> Bei der Berliner Polizei gibt es ein Mantra: wenn du jemanden auffährst, hast du den Sicherheitsabstand nicht eingehalten ... das musste ich "zum Glück" selbst erfahren. Ich musste bremsen weil jemand auf meine Spur zog, ich kam rechtzeitig zum stehen. Der hinter mir fuhr auf mich rauf und meinte zu den Polizisten, ich hätte ohne Grund eine Vollbremsung hingelegt. Was Unsinn war, erstens keine Reifenabdrücke und zweitens gingen meine Blinker nicht an, der Warnblinker schaltet sich nämlich bei einer Gefahrenbremsung automatisch ein.


 ist ja auch richtig so. Der hinter Dir hätte mehr Abstand halten oder aufmerksamer sein müssen. Da hätte auch eine Cam nicht seine Unschuld bewiesen, weil er nun mal auch schuld war    Es wäre maximal dabei rausgekommen, dass der, der dich zum bremsen zwang, vielleicht ne Mitschuld trägt. Maximal.




> Sowas kann man mit einer Dashcam umgehen ... z.B. bei Leuten, die bei einer Ampel in die Eisen steigen etc. obwohl es keinen Grund gibt, oder die Ampel gerade erst auf gelb geschalten hat [...].


 ich habe noch nie erlebt, dass einer voll in die Eisen steigt bei Gelb, und wenn einer einfach nur "normal" bremst, weil er Schiss hat, dass es Rot wird: wenn du DEM auffährst, warst du zu nah dran oder hast vlt WEGEN "gelb" Gas gegeben, was ein Unding ist. Und ne Cam hätte Dich dann nicht entlastet. Du musst eh immer so fahren, dass du jederzeit damit rechnest, dass der Vordermann vlt auch stark bremst, weil er ohne zu blinken abbiegt. Das ist einem "der hält ja SCHON bei Gelb!" sehr ähnlich. 

Übrigens: an sich muss man nach StVO bei Gelb schon anhalten, wenn es problemlos/gefahrlos möglich ist. Viele nehmen das ja als Einladung, Gas zu geben - das Gegenteil ist der Fall. 



> ... der hiner dir könnte behaupten, du hast ohne erkennbaren Grund gebremst, das berühmte Ausbremsen, und das ist eben nicht statthaft.


 klar könnte der das behaupten. BEHAUPTEN. Ja und?





> Ein Radfahrer in Berlin war mal der Meinung gegen mich und mein Auto spucken zu müssen, hat zum Glück nur das Auto getroffen. Ich bin hinterher und hab ihn zur Rede gestellt, vllt. etwas unsanft und ruppig. Er wollte mich anzeigen, er hat ja eine Dashcam als Radfahrer!!11eins.


 Ja, super. Das ist "mal" ein Beispiel, wo VIELLEICHT ne Cam geholfen hätte. Mit dem Argrument müsstest man aber ständig ne Bodycam tragen, wenn man durch Berlin geht oder fährt    und 100pro hätte der Radfahrer kein Recht bekommen, denn die Cam zeigt ja nicht, was vorher war, bzw. der Radler wird das "Davor" sicher nicht mitabgeben, aber das "Davor" muss ein Richter ja GERADE bei einem "Streit" auch beachten. Man kann grad bei Streitigkeiten nicht nur einen Ausschnitt zeigen, in dem dann einer was falsch macht. Da gab es vor einigen Monaten erst diesen Fall, wo einer wg. Angriff auf einen Polizisten bei einer Kontrolle verurteilt wurde, weil auf Screenshots des Polizeivideos ein Angriff zu sehen war - da kam dann das GANZE Video zum Vorschein, und plötzlich sah man, dass der Polizist  augenscheinlich grundlos den Angriff startete, dem zunächst Angeklagten Pfefferspray-Wolken ins Gesicht sprühte, und der Screenshot zeigte in Wahrheit nur eine Verteidigungsaktion, sollte den Vorgang aber eben absichtlich falsch darstellen.




> Kam bis heute nichts.


 eben...


ne Cam, die wirklich automatisiert löscht und nur bei einem Unfall die letzten Sekunden behält wäre aber ok


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juli 2017)

Ich hab z.B. so ein Theater mit einem Fahrradfahrer am Hals. Ergo überlege ich mir auch, ob sich so eine Anschaffung nicht rentiert.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich hab z.B. so ein Theater mit einem Fahrradfahrer am Hals. Ergo überlege ich mir auch, ob sich so eine Anschaffung nicht rentiert.


 Warum sollte sich das rentieren? Hast du so oft Ärger, dass du so was definitiv nochmal erleben wirst? 

Ist der Fall denn überhaupt 100pro eindeutig, dass du an sich schuldlos bist und ne Cam dich komplett entlasten würde? Bedenke, dass selbst bei Fehlverhalten von Radfahrern wegen der "Gefahr", die man allein durchs Auto-Nutzen "ausstrahlt", nur selten eine komplette Entlastung erfolgt. Und was droht Dir überhaupt?


Vor ein paar Tagen hätte mich zB fast ein Lieferwagen über den Haufen gefahren. Ich mit 30 auf dem Radweg, er überholt mich, muss mich also gesehen haben, dann hört man noch, wie der mehr Gas gibt, weil der UNBEDINGT vor mir zu einer Tankstelle abbiegen wollte - was er dann auch tat. Man kann ja nicht mal 2-3 Sekunden abwarten, ist ja SO wichtig, nen Wimpernschlag früher mit dem Tanken zu beginnen...  da ich diese Ignoranz und Dummheit gepaart mit Egoismus zu oft schon erlebt hab, hab ich vorausahnend schon mal Tempo rausgenommen, als ich merkte, dass er Gas gab. An sich hätte das dann gereicht, dass ich genau dann, wenn er den Radweg überquert hätte, wieder frei Bahn hätte. Nur: der Vollidiot bremst dann plötzlich auch noch (vermutlich weil er mehr drauf geachtet hat, vor mir noch schnell zur Tanke abzubiegen und gar nicht geplant hatte, zu welcher Zapfsäule er nun fahren soll) und bleibt mit dem Arsch auf dem Radweg, ich muss vollbremsen und "slide" links am Heck vorbei...  

Aber würde ich ne Cam anschaffen, nur für den Fall, dass SO was auch mal schiefgeht? Nee, definitiv nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juli 2017)

Die Geschichte mit dem Fahrradfahrer ist von 2015. Im September diesen Jahres ist die Gerichtsverhandlung (Strafverfahren) gegen mich! Ich wurde auf Alkohol getestet: 0,00 Promille. Der Fahrradfahrer wurde trotz mehrfachen Hinweisen von meiner Seite nicht auf Alkohol getestet (weder von Polizei noch wie vor Ort versprochen im Krankenhaus (obwohl nach eigener Aussage von einer Party kommend!). Zeugenaussage und Gutachter bestätigen ein gefahrenes Tempo meinerseits von 40 km/h bei 50 km/h. Ein unabhängiger Zeuge sagt auch aus, daß ich in der Situation gar nicht reagieren konnte (plötzliches Auftauchen/unmotivierte Reaktion des Radfahrers). Ich soll aber nun a) meine Hochstufung in HP und VK schlucken, b) zusätzlich 500 EUR (mittlerweile sogar 750 EUR) Geldstrafe zahlen ?? Mit einer eingebauten Dashcam hätte ich hier einen eindeutigen Beweis gehabt. Da GPS/Ortsdaten, Tempoaufzeichnung u.s.w. alles damit verbunden ist.

Und da ich viele km/Jahr und auch Langstrecken (teils bis 1000 km/Tag) fahre ist die theoretische Gefahr/Wahrscheinlichkeit irgendwann wieder einmal eine unklare/schlecht beweisbare Unfall-Lage/Verkehrssituation erneut erleben zu müssen naturgemäß größer als bei einem "Sonntagsfahrer" der vielleicht nur 5000 km/Jahr unterwegs ist.

Und dann gibts ja auch noch die Parkraumsituation. Sprich wenn mir einer gegen meinen Wagen fährt springt die Kamera sofort an und beginnt mit einer Aufzeichnung, die dann mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit den wegfahrenden Pkw erfäßt. Oder auch Personen die versuchen mein Auto aufzubrechen (habe ich auch schon durch).


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Geschichte mit dem Fahrradfahrer ist von 2015. Ich wurde auf Alkohol getestet: 0,00 Promille. Fahrradfahrer wurde trotz mehrfachen Hinweisen von meiner Seite nicht getestet (obwohl von Party kommend!). Zeugenaussage und Gutachter bestätigen ein gefahrenes Tempo meinerseits von 40 bei 50 km/h Freigabe, ein unabhängiger Zeuge sagt auch, daß ich nicht reagieren konnte. Ich soll aber nun a) meine Hochstufung in HP und VK schlucken, b) 500 EUR Geldstrafe zahlen ?? Mit Dashcam hätte ich hier einen eindeutigen Beweis gehabt. Da GPS/Ortsdaten, Tempoaufzeichnung u.s.w. alles damit verbunden ist.


 Wieso hätte das geholfen? Wurdest du wegen zu schnellem Fahren "bestraft" ? Wenn es trotz Zeugen und Gutachter dazu kam, dann ist es entweder ein Fehlurteil, oder aber man unterstellt, dass du trotzdem den Unfall hättest verhindern können, zb mehr Abstand hättest halten sollen (was auch mit Cam-Bildern so ein Richter vermutlich nicht anders sehen würde), oder aber es ist eben das Dilemma, dass man gegen einen "unterlegenen" Verkehrsteilnehmer als Autofahrer so gut wie immer trotzdem eine Teilschuld bekommt. 




> Und da ich viele km/Jahr fahre ist die Gefahr daß wieder etwas passieren kann naturgemäß größer als bei einem "Sonntagsfahrer" der nur 5000 km/Jahr unterwegs ist.


 das ist klar. Aber trotzdem sind solche Vorfälle irre selten.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juli 2017)

Ich tippe auf letzteres. Aber der fehlende Alkoholtest ist schon ein Unding. Wie gesagt Gutachter und Zeugen bestätigen das geringe gefahrene Tempo. Und der Zeuge bestätigt, daß ich auch nichts machen konnte. Und das ging nicht um Sicherheitsabstand. Der Kerl fuhr ja nicht vor mir. Der Kerl kam einfach von der Seite angeschossen ohne in irgendeiner Form nachzusehen ob ein Auto kommt oder nicht.

Und bei meinem "Glück" gebe ich dann lieber die 400 EUR für die Dashcam aus und habe einen ständigen und unbestechlichen "Zeugen" an Bord. Insbesondere auch im Hinblick auf die stetig steigende Gefahr durch Autobumser (Versicherungsbetrüger) in Bredoille zu kommen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf letzteres. Aber der fehlende Alkoholtest ist schon ein Unding. Wie gesagt Gutachter und Zeugen bestätigen das geringe gefahrene Tempo. Und der Zeuge bestätigt, daß ich auch nichts machen konnte. Und das ging nicht um Sicherheitsabstand. Der Kerl fuhr ja nicht vor mir. Der Kerl kam einfach von der Seite angeschossen ohne in irgendeiner Form nachzusehen ob ein Auto kommt oder nicht.


 Das ist dann an sich ein klares Fehlurteil, würde ich anfechten, und SO ein komischer Richter würde die Dashcam dann 100pro eh nicht beachten.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Juli 2017)

Autofahren ist Krieg, ich rechne immer mit "Feinden",  wenn ich unterwegs bin. Insofern ist eine Dashcam sicherlich eine lohnende Investition.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juli 2017)

Wie gesagt die Entscheidung mit der Geldstrafe kam bisher von der Staatsanwaltschaft. Dagegen habe ich Einspruch eingelegt. Das eigentliche Gerichtsverfahren kommt noch (ist am 28.09.).


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wie gesagt die Entscheidung mit der Geldstrafe kam bisher von der Staatsanwaltschaft. Dagegen habe ich Einspruch eingelegt. Das eigentliche Gerichtsverfahren kommt noch (ist am 28.09.).


  ach sooo.... also, da dürfte dann ja sicher was anderes rauskommen. Das vom Staatsanwalt ist oft immer Standard und eher eine Art "Vorschlag": Auto, Rad, Unfall, erstmal Autofahrer schuld. In den meisten Fällen passt das, man akzeptiert, und die Sache ist gegessen.


----------



## Michi31E (22. Juli 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Autofahren ist Krieg, ich rechne immer mit "Feinden",  wenn ich unterwegs bin. Insofern ist eine Dashcam sicherlich eine lohnende Investition.



Volle Zustimmung.


----------

